# Side Hustle



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

So I took the advice of other posters regarding their selling energy shots, expanded on it slightly and I plan to do it right. I made up professional looking signs - laminated - that tell the passengers about the free water, candy, chargers, aux, even free WiFi. Then I present them with a menu of a few items they may wan tto buy - maybe not, I guess we will find out. I don't plan to mention it beyond the sign unless they do. I also got a Square Reader and a Paypal.me link so they can pay by card or from their phones if they want.

I know some haters will view this negatively, but honestly if this doesn't work out it will not make financial sense to drive for Uber except 2x surge or above. 

Yes, I do have really good homemade fudge snd cookies in a small cooler, everything chilled along with extra water w gel icepacks. Also keep in mind I have a brand new $35k car, I am young and very clean looking. 

/a/twR9L on imgur to see pics... stupid forum blocking my links


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Believe it or not most, if not all, locations require a re-sellers permit to sell items like this. Taxes need to be collected then you are required to process the paperwork and send accumulated tax revenue to the city/county/state. This is unwise and I would not recommend doing this.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah I know it's not entirely "legal" by the letter of the law. I mean come on z you think I'm getting a business license and all this crap to sell a couple cheap snacks during Uber rides? In my state you aren't even legally allowed to sell items made in a home kitchen - I guess bake sales are all illegal. I'll take my chances.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Aegisx5...I certainly can appreciate your entrepreneurial spirit. Unfortunately I believe you are wasting your efforts driving Uber. Keep working different ideas outside of Uber, Uber is a limited fixed business plan that has every driver being squeeze out of every possible penny. Keep up the hustle!


----------



## RoadHustle (Jun 19, 2016)

Agree 100....I do miss Chi-Town Chicago88


----------



## 21stcenturyslavery (Jun 26, 2016)

You seem like a kind hearted person so please be aware, never use a new car for uber. It will be dented, scratched and scruffed inside and out in no time by ignorant self entitled pax. Never give out water or gum or mints etc unless it's coming out of uber's pockets, it does nothing for your ratings. As long as you and your car are clean and respectful, you'll be just fine, all the best


----------

